# Kim Mitchell is a genius



## keefsdad

IMHO.
I was just listening to his last album, which may not have sold much, but the guy has the technique of Malmsteen, impeccable taste, and incredible melodic sense. And that's just his guitar playing. 
He writes beautiful ballads, smoking rockers, and sings pretty damn good too. 
I think he is a world class talent, and have never understood why he is not more "successful"
I put that in quotes, because he is obviously successful artistically and musically and has always been a great inspiration to me.
I'm curious as to how other folks here feel about him.
Please feel free to chime in.


----------



## Stratin2traynor

Love his stuff as well. I guess there aren't enough people with good taste for him to be commercially "successful". Lucky for us, he is still producing. Kim Mitchell rocks!


----------



## fraser

yup kim is a world class talent- he plays everywhere still, hes achieved a lot.
pretty succesful in my book- hed be more succesful if he was american, maybe, but in typical canadian fashion, he is succesful without bieng too much so-


----------



## NB_Terry

There's a theory that if you sing and play wicked guitar, you don't get credit as a guitar hero. 

I think this must hold true for Kim. If you listen to the old Max Webster music and the early Kim stuff, he's a monster on the guitar, yet all anyone thinks of him is he's the guy that sang Patio Lanterns or Easy to Tame. 

Listen to In Context of the Moon, Beyond the Moon, Research at Beach Resorts, etc.. this guy is deadly.


----------



## Diablo

Can you refer me to some of the songs that highlight his Malmsteen-esque abilities? I'm not familiar enough with his stuff, and am one of those that remember him as the "go for a soda" guy.

I personally think IF he's under-rated its because some of his more well known songs, like the aforementioned one, comes across as kind of low-brow, beer swilling, party band tunes...nothing wrong with that, but doesnt exactly scream "genius" to the masses. The goofy overalls, chicken walk, and baseball cap image he used to have in his videos kinda kept with that theme. 

Again, not knocking him, just giving an opinion as to why he may not have come across as serious a musician as others might believe him capable to be.

Seen him a few times downtown or in muskoka, always seemed like a good guy.


----------



## keefsdad

Nice to hear i'm not alone in my admiration for the man...everyone should have "Ain't Life Amazing", his latest. he really stretches out on the gtr and it's....:rockon2:


----------



## keefsdad

Diablo said:


> Can you refer me to some of the songs that highlight his Malmsteen-esque abilities? I'm not familiar enough with his stuff, and am one of those that remember him as the "go for a soda" guy.
> 
> I personally think IF he's under-rated its because some of his more well known songs, like the aforementioned one, comes across as kind of low-brow, beer swilling, party band tunes...nothing wrong with that, but doesnt exactly scream "genius" to the masses. The goofy overalls and baseball cap image he used to have in his videos kinda kept with that theme.
> 
> Again, not knocking him, just giving an opinion as to why he may not have come across as serious a musician as others might believe him capable to be.
> 
> Seen him a few times downtown or in muskoka, always seemed like a good guy.


Check out "Universal Juveniles" "High Class in Borrowed Shoes" "Max Webster", or the the new one, and I think you'll see what I mean. 
Yes, he has a few fun party tunes that don't really show what he's capable of.


----------



## keeperofthegood

:rockon2: in 1988 I worked security at a building with a couple of guys who's other jobs were as rhodies. Of Kim they had NO end of praise and they talked on end of looking forward to setting up his next concert. Has left me with a life long desire NOT to see his show, but to go watch the setup instead LOL


----------



## keto

Even something as mainstream as Go For Soda has some wicked licks in it. Great underapreciated player, I agree.


----------



## Jimmypaz

Personally I have never got along with Kim. May just be the chemistry between us but,, in my circles anyway, he is not highly thought of. Not that he isn't a competent musician, but we just never really liked him. He used to come down from Sarnia and hang around the edges of the London scene, it goes back that far,,, can't explain it either, of course as Max Webster self-destructed some of us (Kersey's friends) really took against him. As I stated, this is a personal thing, NOT about his music. Just my 2 cents,,,,,,,


----------



## NB_Terry

Here are a few videos of Kim jamming with Paul GIlbert. Paul admits he's a fan of Max. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ah_SR_nBdrk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ftAKs6AHR0


----------



## Big_Daddy

I knew Kim as a teenager, when he was in the Grass Co. and dated my cousin. I was just learning to play and he took the time to show me some licks, invited me to band practices and was an overall really good guy. I bought my first Super Reverb from him and he gave me a great deal. I bumped into him several times over the years, always in transit, and he always had the time to talk and get caught up. I honestly never really got into his older material but never doubted his skill as a player. Nothing but good thoughts for the guy. I'll have to check out his newer stuff. :smile:


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Max Webster was the first "real" show I ever attended. At a high school in St Catharines in 1980. I may have been stoned, can't remember. The band clearly was because they were getting hits off everyone in the crowd all night. But it was a great show. Toronto Tonto's, Hangover.... great stuff


----------



## Rideski

I've always been a big fan. I've seen him in concert 7 or 8 times as The Kim Mitchell Band. Love the Max Webster stuff as well.


----------



## Gene Machine

*good music*

He's an excellent musician and quintesentially Canadian, which is why he probably never went huge in USA.

Excellent player IMO. Try playing the clean intro for Go For Soda and sing it at the same time... talk about walking and chewing gum...

I've listened to his radio show on Q107 in Toronto, and wasn't impressed by his comments on many occasions. But that may be his radio persona, and certainly doesn't take away from his musicianship.

I can say for the 3 years I lived in the USA, I really missed hearing Kim and similar Canadian bands on the Radio.

G.


----------



## NB_Terry

GuitarsCanada said:


> Max Webster was the first "real" show I ever attended. At a high school in St Catharines in 1980. I may have been stoned, can't remember. The band clearly was because they were getting hits off everyone in the crowd all night. But it was a great show. Toronto Tonto's, Hangover.... great stuff


Which HS was that?

One of my first shows was seeing Kim in 1984 at Denis Morris. 

Four years later he was headlining at Maple Leaf Gardens.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

NB_Terry said:


> Which HS was that?
> 
> One of my first shows was seeing Kim in 1984 at Denis Morris.
> 
> Four years later he was headlining at Maple Leaf Gardens.


Almost positive it was at Govenor Simcoe. I went to DM and my girlfriend was at GS. So she got the tickets.


----------



## keto

GuitarsCanada said:


> Max Webster was the first "real" show I ever attended. At a high school in St Catharines in 1980. I may have been stoned, can't remember. The band clearly was because they were getting hits off everyone in the crowd all night. But it was a great show. Toronto Tonto's, Hangover.... great stuff


Hehe that reminded me. The first big concert I ever went to. Assiniboia Downs (horse racing track), Winnipeg, 1979.

-Harlequin, who were still a bar band at the time. They didn't even get up on the 'real' stage, they played from down front and were forgettable.

-Max Webster, who had had a *wee bit* of radio play by then but weren't well known to me at all. They stole the show, with humour and great playing.

-Eddie Money, who as I recall it, actually had a pretty rockin band. 'Baby, Hold On To Me!'

-Burton Cummings was the headliner. The pink feather boa sorta set the tone for the show, he sucked. I think half the audience probably walked away going (pardon me, gonna use the language of that time not this time) 'gee, I didn't know he was a ****'. I don't know if it was the mix, the band, the song choices, the arrangements or what, but it was terrible.


----------



## Diablo

keto said:


> Hehe that reminded me. The first big concert I ever went to. Assiniboia Downs (horse racing track), Winnipeg, 1979.
> 
> -Harlequin, who were still a bar band at the time. They didn't even get up on the 'real' stage, they played from down front and were forgettable.
> 
> -Max Webster, who had had a *wee bit* of radio play by then but weren't well known to me at all. They stole the show, with humour and great playing.
> 
> -Eddie Money, who as I recall it, actually had a pretty rockin band. 'Baby, Hold On To Me!'
> 
> -*Burton Cummings was the headliner. The pink feather boa sorta set the tone for the show, he sucked. I think half the audience probably walked away going (pardon me, gonna use the language of that time not this time) 'gee, I didn't know he was a ****'. I don't know if it was the mix, the band, the song choices, the arrangements or what, but it was terrible*.


Thats funny, I was at a food industry charity benefit 7-8 yrs ago...and Burton was disappointing there as well. In previous years they'd had other canadian notables play such as BNL, Tragically Hip, etc., and Burton just didnt live up to his "legendary" status and ended up being little more than background music for the attendees. One mans hero is another mans has-been, I suppose.


----------



## simescan

When Kim mitchell is mentioned, people tend to think "patio lanterns" rather then "go for a soda". I've been to a few of his concerts and the complete opposite happens. I don't know him personally, but his music is way under-rated, in my opinion....


----------



## torndownunit

Stratin2traynor said:


> Love his stuff as well. I guess there aren't enough people with good taste for him to be commercially "successful". Lucky for us, he is still producing. Kim Mitchell rocks!


I don't know if that's a fair assessment. While I respect him as a musician, I am not a huge fan of his songs and more importantly, the production on his albums. EG, his albums always sound dated. A track like "I'm a Wild Party" reminds me of every production technique from that era I hated. On top of that, both his vocal style, and his guitar sound can be subject to personal taste (Just like a Rush/Geddy Lee debate). For me, there are Kim Mitchell songs where I like the music, but just do not like his voice on the songs at all. He may just not have commercial success because he doesn't appeal to enough people. That's just the way it is sometimes, and doesn't mean the music buyers are all 'wrong'.

Not trying to start a fight, just providing another side to the discussion.


----------



## fretboard

I am completely lacking in the "Kim Mitchell appreciation" gene. Try it again every so often - but there's nothing I find I get out of it. I've seen Max Webster a couple of times now and a Kim show as well - but for me, it's like walking into a room of people speaking a foreign language. I will admit to liking Lager & Ale for a while (I think that was the album name - or was it Akimbo Alogo or something - that had just come out when I saw him play in Sarnia) - but that'd be it for me.

I'm with Torndownunit on this one - I get nothing out of the guitar tones (while the playing might be great), and the production sounds so typically 80's Canadian to me. I dug it with The Northern Pikes, but for all the friends of my older brother saying "dude, you gotta get into Max", it just never happened beyond the appreciation of some guitar hooks - but I couldn't rattle off any song titles I'd go out of my way to hear.

Just so it doesn't seem like I'm picking on Kim, that David Wilcox dude is completely in the same league for me - he might be great, but if given the choice of hearing one of his songs or seeing some stranger on the subway take off their shoes and socks and start trimming their toe nails for all the world to see, I'm probably gonna choose the "Clack" of toe nail clippers...

One of my roommates at University lived on the same street as Kim and while giving him a ride home one weekend, Kim was out cutting the grass and went out of his way to talk to us and let my buddy borrow a guitar for the afternoon so we could jam a bit. Super nice guy - just not my cup of tea. I do enjoy his "Damn, I wish I wrote that..." stuff on Q107 and I actually pulled the car over once while he was jamming over Eminence Front by The Who one day so I could give it my full attention, but beyond that - well I'll give him credit for the OPP hat.


----------



## marcos

*Kim Mitchell*

Just a great guitarist and signer.Always enjoyed his tone and while he has been succesfull to a certain point he seems to remain true to his Canadian roots.He is up there with most good rock guitarists, but i think he has past his prime as a super star.LOL


----------



## ajcoholic

keefsdad said:


> IMHO.
> I was just listening to his last album, which may not have sold much, but the guy has the technique of Malmsteen, impeccable taste, and incredible melodic sense. And that's just his guitar playing.
> He writes beautiful ballads, smoking rockers, and sings pretty damn good too.
> I think he is a world class talent, and have never understood why he is not more "successful"
> I put that in quotes, because he is obviously successful artistically and musically and has always been a great inspiration to me.
> I'm curious as to how other folks here feel about him.
> Please feel free to chime in.


Always been a fan... since I first remember hearing his stuff when I was still in grade school (late 70's early 80's).

Excellent musician indeed!

AJC


----------



## Rugburn

Kim Mitchell occupies a place in my mind that's somewhere between BTO and Trooper. Basically, it's for hosers. Not that there's anything wrong with that, some of my best friends are hosers. We just don't listen to the same tunes. LOL 


Shawn :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Starbuck

I dunno I thought I didn't get Mac Webster cause I'm female and don't have the gene for that. Beyond Lager and Ale and All we Are I don't get his other stuff either. And after listening to his radio show?? I really can't think he's a genius! :smile:


----------



## keefsdad

Thanks to everyone for your responses.
I didn't expect everyone to agree with me, and of course they didn't. But I respect all your opinions and found them interesting.
I am actually a huge David Wilcox fan too, maybe we can open up a new can of worms:smile:
I just love music and enjoy discussing it with folks in a civilized way, which everyone on this thread seems capable of, so thanks again for that.


----------



## keefsdad

NB_Terry said:


> Here are a few videos of Kim jamming with Paul GIlbert. Paul admits he's a fan of Max.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ah_SR_nBdrk
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ftAKs6AHR0


Thanks so much for posting that.
I'm still working on that first lick from "In the Land of Giants" too. Great stuff.


----------



## allthumbs56

Jimmypaz said:


> Personally I have never got along with Kim. May just be the chemistry between us but,, in my circles anyway, he is not highly thought of. Not that he isn't a competent musician, but we just never really liked him. He used to come down from Sarnia and hang around the edges of the London scene, it goes back that far,,, can't explain it either, of course as Max Webster self-destructed some of us (Kersey's friends) really took against him. As I stated, this is a personal thing, NOT about his music. Just my 2 cents,,,,,,,


My understanding (from Paul) is that he thought Kim could be the next Zappa - which suggests Kersey may have considered him a little better than a mere "competant musician".


----------



## dtsaudio

While I can't fault his technical ability as a guitar player, I never cared for his music. I wasn't much into Max Webster either. 
Kim is, I suppose, a Canadian icon though. But I do wish he wasn't a DJ. His show is rather self serving.


----------



## zontar

One thing I appreciate about him is his often unorthodox style--at least for rock music it is often unorthodox. He can get away with some crazy stuff, because it sounds good.


----------



## Spikezone

Well, I just hafta throw in my 2 cents' worth. Max Webster was (and still is) my favourite Canadian band of all time. I first heard them when some friends of mine dragged me to an early Rush concert (In The Mood era-which was the only song of theirs I actually knew at the time). Max, who I had never heard of, opened the show and I was blown away and became an instant fan. Kim was such a quirky front man, with a great sense of humour and amazing guitar chops, which mixed perfectly with Terry Watkinson's obtuse keyboard playing, and Pye Dubois' way-out-in-left-field lyrics. I continue to be a fan of Kim's to this day, but I really miss Max!
-Mikey


----------



## mrmatt1972

There's an old picture of me running a triathlon wearing a Kim Mitchell "I am a Wild Party" t-shirt. I saw that tour in Sudbury with a bunch of friends. Great show. TPOH opened. They were awesome too - I fell in love with the lady guitar player that day, she threw me a pick.

During the TPOH set Kim comes out from backstage and duct tapes their bassists ankle to the drum riser. It was so funny. The poor guy played the rest of the song and the next one stuck in one spot. Kim is busting a gut laughing. So am I...

I've seen Kim 3 or 4 times since. ALways a good show.


----------



## keefsdad

mrmatt1972 said:


> There's an old picture of me running a triathlon wearing a Kim Mitchell "I am a Wild Party" t-shirt. I saw that tour in Sudbury with a bunch of friends. Great show. TPOH opened. They were awesome too - I fell in love with the lady guitar player that day, she threw me a pick.
> 
> During the TPOH set Kim comes out from backstage and duct tapes their bassists ankle to the drum riser. It was so funny. The poor guy played the rest of the song and the next one stuck in one spot. Kim is busting a gut laughing. So am I...
> 
> I've seen Kim 3 or 4 times since. ALways a good show.


That's a cool story. I like Pursuit of Happiness too. 
Leslie is a lovely and talented lady.


----------



## Diablo

keefsdad said:


> That's a cool story. I like Pursuit of Happiness too.
> Leslie is a lovely and talented lady.


Who's Leslie??


----------



## keefsdad

Diablo said:


> Who's Leslie??


She sang with POH
And later formed Universal Honey
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leslie_Stanwyck


----------



## Guest

Wow I thought I was the only friggin guy on this board who was in total awe of his playing. Kim is so underated its not funny. And he's way to modest about his chops. Go looking for a thing he did for Much Music spring break in Florida some 15 years ago. Its amazing!


----------



## Guest

mrmatt1972 said:


> There's an old picture of me running a triathlon wearing a Kim Mitchell "I am a Wild Party" t-shirt. I saw that tour in Sudbury with a bunch of friends. Great show. TPOH opened. They were awesome too - I fell in love with the lady guitar player that day, she threw me a pick.
> 
> During the TPOH set Kim comes out from backstage and duct tapes their bassists ankle to the drum riser. It was so funny. The poor guy played the rest of the song and the next one stuck in one spot. Kim is busting a gut laughing. So am I...
> 
> I've seen Kim 3 or 4 times since. ALways a good show.


I was there. That was the summer of '89.


----------



## mrmatt1972

konasexone said:


> I was there. That was the summer of '89.


AT the triathlon or the concert?


----------



## avalancheMM

Have to agree, Kim did some great music both with Max Webster and solo. I had the chance to see him in the summer in a small venue (700 seats), and he has aged very well. The music and band was smoking, and his tone was truly fantastic. He played an Ernie Ball Wolfgang style guitar - his tone was nothing short of spectacular. He also played a blue frankenstrat that sounded pretty great, too. And, 'Ain't Life Amazing' is a great album, great bass tone, great guitar work, and totally 'Kim' vocals.

Regards


----------



## NB_Terry

avalancheMM said:


> He also played a blue frankenstrat that sounded pretty great, too. And, 'Ain't Life Amazing' is a great album, great bass tone, great guitar work, and totally 'Kim' vocals.
> 
> Regards


Some gear notes;

The blue guitar is his old Squier strat that he played since 83. It has Gibson PAFs in it, new bridge, and neck and wiring. 

He uses all Boss pedals last time I saw; compressor, chorus, blues driver & delay. He used the Line 6 delay for awhile. 

My buddy Glen Morris from Welland used to modify amps for Kim. 

Kim was also on Kids in the Hall for one episode. kkjuw


----------



## Milkman

I really liked Max Webster a lot.

I like some of his solo stuff too, most notably the first EP which you almost never hear. There were some fantastic tracks on that EP. Miss demeanor is cool, as is Big Best Summer, Tennesse Water.....

Great record.


With Max Webster I really liked Mutiny Up My Sleeve and Universal Juveniles, but they really never made an album I didn't like.


----------



## Shiny_Beast

Kim's an amazing talent, he's not a guitar hero cause he likes to just slide his stuff in with the mix. Too bad in a way, he's a great guitarist. It'd be nice to hear him spotlighted more.

I'm not too fussy about the Pateo Lantern era stuff, Haven't heard any recent music from him myself. High Class took it's turn hogging my turntable for a while back in the old days.


----------



## Scottone

Jimmypaz said:


> Personally I have never got along with Kim. May just be the chemistry between us but,, in my circles anyway, he is not highly thought of. Not that he isn't a competent musician, but we just never really liked him. He used to come down from Sarnia and hang around the edges of the London scene, it goes back that far,,, can't explain it either, of course as Max Webster self-destructed some of us (Kersey's friends) really took against him. As I stated, this is a personal thing, NOT about his music. Just my 2 cents,,,,,,,


I grew up in the Sarnia area and never heard of Kim or Max Webster until I moved to Toronto. Didn't play any Max on WRIF :smile:

He's definitely a good musician, but the songwriting is lacking to my ear. 

I love the "edges of the London scene" comment....was that in the alley behind Fryfogles?


----------



## fraser

> My buddy Glen Morris from Welland used to modify amps for Kim.


glen also taught me to play guitar. i took lessons from him for a year- in the early eighties. its amazing how many of the things i learned from him are still in my head. he turned me on to all kinds of players, and taught me how to teach myself by ear. hes a great guy.:smile:


----------



## keefsdad

Shiny_Beast said:


> Kim's an amazing talent, he's not a guitar hero cause he likes to just slide his stuff in with the mix. Too bad in a way, he's a great guitarist. It'd be nice to hear him spotlighted more.
> 
> I'm not too fussy about the Pateo Lantern era stuff, Haven't heard any recent music from him myself. High Class took it's turn hogging my turntable for a while back in the old days.


He really stretches out on guitar on the last one, check it out if you can.


----------



## NB_Terry

fraser said:


> glen also taught me to play guitar. i took lessons from him for a year- in the early eighties. its amazing how many of the things i learned from him are still in my head. he turned me on to all kinds of players, and taught me how to teach myself by ear. hes a great guy.:smile:


Cool! Was he living in Grimsby when you took lessons from him?


----------



## fraser

NB_Terry said:


> Cool! Was he living in Grimsby when you took lessons from him?


yup, down near the beach, he had a hiwatt head and some other thing hooked up to a couple big cabinets. he would switch between the 2 heads all the time with a footpedal.- i used the bassman:smile:


----------



## zontar

NB_Terry said:


> Some gear notes;
> 
> The blue guitar is his old Squier strat that he played since 83. It has Gibson PAFs in it, new bridge, and neck and wiring.


I saw him earlier this year, and I was wondering what the guitar was that he was playing, i has "Blue" written on the headstock, so I was wondering if it was a custom job, or a newer small guitar maker, or something else.


----------



## monty

I'd say I am a fan, but like another poster said the production on the albums didnt age well so that makes it a bit tough to listen to.
His radio thing is so-so, but I do like it when he plays.


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## NB_Terry

NB_Terry said:


> Some gear notes;
> 
> The blue guitar is his old Squier strat that he played since 83. It has Gibson PAFs in it, new bridge, and neck and wiring.
> 
> He uses all Boss pedals last time I saw; compressor, chorus, blues driver & delay. He used the Line 6 delay for awhile.


I found an old picture I took of Kim's pedals


----------



## xbolt

I think Max Webster was somewhat progressive for it's time and would not have appealed to the general bubblegum population...Their songs and lyrics had all types of influences and styles...not to mention Zappaesque satire.
Certainly not purely focused at airplay but undeniable musicianship.

All the bullshit "he said she said" heresay is just that...

His later stuff was more commercial but well done R&R done with by an experienced gang of players.

As a guitarist, Kim was a definite innovator and groundbreaker that did not get much attention. One of my faves...


----------



## james on bass

Unfortunately, I never had the chance to see Max Webster - one of my favorite bands ever. I've seen Kim a couple of times live, but the Max tunes is where it's at for me! Mind you, he does write some damn catchy tunes.

Never have heard his radio show - sounds like that's a good thing.


----------



## fraser

james on bass said:


> Unfortunately, I never had the chance to see Max Webster - one of my favorite bands ever. I've seen Kim a couple of times live, but the Max tunes is where it's at for me! Mind you, he does write some damn catchy tunes.
> 
> Never have heard his radio show - sounds like that's a good thing.


i never saw max webster either. but i still like his first ep a lot- and ive seen him live a bunch of times, always a good show, hes better live than on record for the most part.
i dont think theres anything wrong with his radio show- he plays some cool stuff youd rarely hear, pulls out a guitar once in a while etc.
i think because he doesnt really come across as a professional radio host he can sound a bit odd- almost like hes just some guy who likes music talking at you. once in a while it doesnt seem to work, but its cool at the same time because of this. 
like me, right now. ive said too much and should shut up, its getting a bit awkward. so why dont i shut up? i dunno. 
ya see?:smile:


----------



## david henman

...i've been raving and ranting for years that kim is one of the most under-rated and under-acknowledged guitarists on the planet.

-dh


----------



## keefsdad

david henman said:


> ...i've been raving and ranting for years that kim is one of the most under-rated and under-acknowledged guitarists on the planet.
> 
> -dh


Right on as usual, Mr. Henman


----------



## keefsdad

NB_Terry said:


> I found an old picture I took of Kim's pedals


Thanks, I'm stealin' his CH-1 settings!


----------



## allthumbs56

keefsdad said:


> Thanks, I'm stealin' his CH-1 settings!


A classic example of great players getting great tone with pedestrian tools ........................ now what's in his rack?


----------



## NB_Terry

Max Webster was one of my first favourite bands. When I was 13, I went out and bought their 5 studio albums. 

Seeing them on their 95 or so reunion tour in the Buffalo area was absolutely incredible.


----------



## keefsdad

allthumbs56 said:


> A classic example of great players getting great tone with pedestrian tools ........................ now what's in his rack?


I don't think he has a rack. Kim don't need no rack!!


----------



## NB_Terry

Kim doesn't use a rack, but Peter does. 

The only other piece of gear I've seen Kim use lately is the Line 6 delay.


----------

